
SpaceX Falcon Heavy launch webcast (live 12:45 PST) - bmcooley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
======
lovehashbrowns
Watching those two boosters land together was freaking amazing!! Well worth
the watch if anybody missed it. :)

~~~
tobijkl
If you look at the footage closely you see that they used the same footage for
both boosters. Nevertheless, the landing was superb.

edit:
[https://youtu.be/wbSwFU6tY1c?t=37m53s](https://youtu.be/wbSwFU6tY1c?t=37m53s)

~~~
typicalbender
The announcer addressed this, he said that he footage was not the same but
looked similar because of the proximity of the boosters to each other. I think
they were just extremely well choreographed. If you watched the side view from
the landing pad they landed at almost exactly the same time.

~~~
tobijkl
In the on-board footage both landed on the same pad.
[https://youtu.be/wbSwFU6tY1c?t=37m53s](https://youtu.be/wbSwFU6tY1c?t=37m53s)

~~~
typicalbender
Ah you're right. If you go back a few seconds you can see its using different
camera angles. I'm guessing they just accidentally switched both to the same
booster for the landing shot.

------
dmix
Someone noticed there was a camera feed on the mission control wall that shows
the Center Core's drone ship, after the smoke clears no ship can be seen:

[https://twitter.com/Darkphibre/status/960990105581240321](https://twitter.com/Darkphibre/status/960990105581240321)

9:00 into the feed, it's likely the core either missed or failed to land
properly. Although the screen is partially out of view.

~~~
Corrado
Center core loss confirmed :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=-B_tWbjFIGI...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=-B_tWbjFIGI&t=2304)

------
typicalbender
Sounds like they lost the center core (might just mean the signal its not
clear), hell of a showing though the team should be really proud of the
accomplishment.

[https://twitter.com/stevewdavens/status/960984330943258624](https://twitter.com/stevewdavens/status/960984330943258624)

Original audio from the webcast:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B_tWbjFIGI&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-B_tWbjFIGI&feature=youtu.be&t=2304)

~~~
giarc
That's a guy with 18 followers, tweeting to SpaceX. I'd wait for official
word.

~~~
typicalbender
Fair point, updated with a link to the original audio from the webcast. Was
just trying to give credit to where I found the source.

------
blhack
Over a MILLION live watchers on this youtube link. Is that a record for
youtube?

~~~
briffle
They seem to really be struggling with the load, or at least my local cache
server..

~~~
agumonkey
Same here.

------
gdubs
Wow, just witnessed history. The landing of the Falcons was seriously
thrilling. David Bowie coming on as the payload headed towards its destination
got me, have to say.

Congrats to everyone here from SpaceX – what an accomplishment.

------
qume
Those rockets landing at the same time beats any scene in any sci-fi movie
ever made

------
giarc
In a hundred million years, someone or something is going to find that car and
be really confused.

~~~
qume
Cars are of course the dominant life form on earth. Shame it wasn't a Ford
Prefect

~~~
dboreham
At least he had "Don't Panic" on the dash screen.

------
zhan_eg
The text on the dashboard of the Tesla - Don't panic.

~~~
ourmandave
The Telsa with a spacesuit in it reminds me of the opening scene of the 1979
Heavy Metal corvette re-entry.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWMPe3wF9jQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWMPe3wF9jQ)

------
jedberg
I’m willing to admit that even as a 40 year old man I still cried when she
cleared the tower. That was beautiful.

------
kibwen
I'm curious how the realized design that's launching today compares to the
Saturn V. This article from 2016 implies that the Saturn V has three times the
payload capacity, but that the Falcon Heavy is twelve times cheaper to launch
(adjusting for inflation), implying a fourfold advantage in cost efficiency:
[https://www.universetoday.com/129989/saturn-v-vs-falcon-
heav...](https://www.universetoday.com/129989/saturn-v-vs-falcon-heavy/)

~~~
tempay
That's assuming you expect cost to scale linearly, which isn't obvious to me?

------
weej
Unbelievable. The simultaneous booster landings were incredibly impressive
feat. Outstanding launch and spectacular landings!

Screen shots from live feed:
[https://imgur.com/a/gh410](https://imgur.com/a/gh410)

------
rvo
Just, wow. That simultaneous landing was magical.

------
jeroen
Can anyone tell me what the object moving through the right of the screen is
at T+9:58?
[https://youtu.be/wbSwFU6tY1c?t=2392](https://youtu.be/wbSwFU6tY1c?t=2392)

~~~
cjnicholls
mini roadster. it was an easter egg.

~~~
jeroen
I don't know if you will be reading this, but the easter egg is on the
dashboard of the Roadster. (
[https://youtu.be/ROnomVVQ2cU?t=453](https://youtu.be/ROnomVVQ2cU?t=453) )

So it has to be something else.

------
sosuke
I love the landing pad boat name "Of course I still love you"

~~~
interconnector
It's based on a ship from the Culture novels:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Cult...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_spacecraft_in_the_Culture_series)

------
iliis
Live view of Starman in orbit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBr2kKAHN6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBr2kKAHN6M)

------
Corrado
I think it's interesting that all of the Space X control team seem so young.
My memory of the Apollo missions were that all the controllers were old farts
who had been with NASA for at least 20 years. Maybe its because I was very
young at the time and now I'm older. Or maybe it's because you had to work for
20 years to be a controller at NASA and Space X is just not that old (yet).

~~~
Maybestring
NASA was 11 years old at the first Apollo landing. Younger than SpaceX is now.
Maybe there were some NACA old hands around though.

------
blhack
Does anybody have a link to the technical webcast?

~~~
njarboe
The technical webcast is RIP for the general public. If you want to find lots
of info about SpaceX events, the reddit sub spacex is quite good.

------
mwambua
What happened to the center 1st stage though?

------
flormmm
NASA needs better Marketing.

------
slimshady94
So why exactly would it orbit the sun for a billion years?

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
No significant forces are expected to interfere with it and disturb the orbit
enough to make it hit another object.

~~~
FLUX-YOU
Elon should issue challenges to go interfere with it to promote space
development.

$1mm if you can rendezvous. $2mm if you can put a drink in the driver's
cupholder.

~~~
gremlinsinc
Doubt the incentive would be worth the cost... $1mm for something that might
take $100m in R/D and resources to accomplish.

~~~
genkaos
Following the same logic XPrize wouldn't exist.

------
agumonkey
The marketing stunt is gonna be at the top for while.

------
artur_makly
So what's left to confirm?

------
lsh123
He/they did it!

------
spike021
Amazing.

~~~
icebraining
Yeah, especially those two boosters landing simultaneously - I still have a
smile on my face :)

------
nodesocket
🇺🇸 USA!!! 🇺🇸 USA!!! 🇺🇸 USA!!!

